# [ATI]Hilfe mit dem neuen Treiber (offen)

## TieferFeld

Hallo  

Hat jemand eine Mobility 9600 oder etwas so?? 

Egal was ich mache, es sieht zu gehen aus bis... 

```

glxgears ==> freeze ==> neu starten  
```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

```

enemy territory ==> 30 sek. spielen ==> freeze ==> neu starten 

```

Und was ich in diese sekunden sehen konnte war nicht viel besser als bei den alte Treiber  

mein xorg.conf

```
 

Section "Module" 

# This loads the DBE extension module. 

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension 

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables 

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module. 

    SubSection  "extmod" 

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension 

    EndSubSection 

# This loads the font modules 

    Load        "type1" 

#    Load        "speedo" 

    Load        "freetype" 

#    Load        "xtt" 

# This loads the GLX module 

    Load       "glx" 

# This loads the DRI module 

    Load       "dri" 

EndSection 

Section "Monitor" 

    Identifier  "monitor" 

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5 

    VertRefresh 50-70 

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

    Identifier  "tarjeta" 

    Driver      "fglrx" 

    #VideoRam    65536 

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate 

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

    Identifier  "Screen 1" 

    Device      "tarjeta" 

    Monitor     "monitor" 

    DefaultDepth 24 

    Subsection "Display" 

        Depth       24 

        Modes       "1024x768" 

        ViewPort    0 0 

    EndSubsection 

EndSection 

Section "DRI" 

    Mode 0666 

 EndSection  

```

ati mobility radeon 9600 - gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r10 

Hilfe! un Danke!!!

----------

## Gibheer

koenntest du bitte mal deine Xorg.0.log posten? 

Ich habe das selbe Problem und will mal schauen, ob man das Problem nicht eingrenzen kann.

aso, und kommentier mal 

```
Option    "omit xfree86-dga"
```

 aus

----------

## TieferFeld

Ich bin nicht zu Hause bis heute Abend  :Smile: 

Aber "schön" dass ich nich allein bin   :Laughing: 

Tschüss   :Sad: 

----------

## Raistlin

Ich habe eine MOBILITY FireGL T2. Gestern habe ich zu Xorg6.8 und den neuen Treibern gewechselt. --> Läuft alles prima.

Falls erwünscht, kann ich morgen meine xorg.conf hier posten.

Gruss, R.

----------

## theche

Bei mir funktionierts auch nicht so dolle:

```
mac@notebook mac $ ut2004demo

Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Function not implemented)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

```

glxgears läuft mit adequater frameanzahl, glxinfo sagt, dass ich direct rendering hätte. nur laufen Spiele (wenn sie denn laufen) nicht beschleunigt sonder nur mit mesa (wilde spekulation).

opengl-update ati bereits durchgeführt.

ich poste mal meine xorg.conf:

```
mac@notebook mac $ grep -v "# " /etc/X11/xorg.conf

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

Section "Module"

    SubSection  "extmod"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option          "Buttons"               "10"

    Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver        "synaptics"

   Identifier    "SynapticsTouchpad"

   Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/event1"

   Option        "Protocol"      "event"

  Option        "LeftEdge"      "1900"

   Option        "RightEdge"     "5400"

   Option        "TopEdge"       "1900"

   Option        "BottomEdge"    "4000"

   Option        "FingerLow"     "25"

   Option        "FingerHigh"    "30"

   Option        "MaxTapTime"    "180"

   Option        "MaxTapMove"    "220"

   Option        "VertScrollDelta" "130"

   Option        "MinSpeed"      "0.02"

   Option        "MaxSpeed"      "0.18"

   Option        "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option       "TouchpadOff" "0"

 EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier "N3000w"

        VendorName "VSC"

        ModelName "N3000w"

        HorizSync 30-83

        VertRefresh 59-75

                DotClock        80.140000

                HTimings        1280 1344 1480 1680

                VTimings        768 769 772 795

                Flags   "+HSync" "-VSync"

        EndMode

Modeline "1280x720"   108   1280 1496 1608 1688   720 721 724 762  +hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "Standard VGA"

    VendorName "Unknown"

    BoardName "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "LVDS,CRT"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "on"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "N3000w"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x768" "1280x720" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen 0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "SynapticsTouchpad" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## finr

Also UT2k4-Demo, ET und trackballs liefen ganz gut bei mir (mit einer Mobility Radeon 9600 Pro), sogar mit halbwegs akzeptabler Framerate - also zumindest waren sie auf 1280x800 oder so noch spielbar.

```
rainer@voyager rainer $ grep -v "#" /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "Module"

SubSection "extmod"

EndSubSection

Load "type1"

Load "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "NoTrapSignals"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Keyboard0"

Driver "kbd"

Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

Option "XkbLayout" "de"

Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Mouse0"

Driver "mouse"

Option "CorePointer"

Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

Option "Protocol" "PS/2"

Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Mouse1"

Driver "mouse"

Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "Monitor0"

DisplaySize 330 210

Option "DPMS"

HorizSync 31.5 - 110.0

VertRefresh 28 - 90

Modeline "1920x1200" 161.750000 1920 2020 2052 2184 1200 1202 1208 1235 -HSync -VSync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "Ati"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    Option                              "NoDDC"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-B"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Screen0"

Device "Ati"

Monitor "Monitor0"

DefaultDepth 24

Subsection "Display"

Depth 24

Virtual 1920 1200

EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier "Server Layout"

Screen "Screen0"

InputDevice "Mouse0" "PS/2 Mouse -> Touchpad"

InputDevice "Mouse1" "USB Mouse"

InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

Option "Xinerama" "off"

EndSection

Section "dri"

Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Hth....

----------

## Radi

@theche:

schau mal unter 

http://www.ati.com/support/infobase/4687.html

----------

## TieferFeld

Auch nicht. 

Ich musste dri deaktivieren und... 300 fps indirect rendering   :Razz:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Kein Thema mehr für mich, ich kann nicht   :Crying or Very sad: 

Grüße.

----------

## frary

 *Radi wrote:*   

> @theche:
> 
> schau mal unter 
> 
> http://www.ati.com/support/infobase/4687.html

 

Wow, das war die Lösung! Ich habe seit 2 Tagen versucht, irgendwas in 3d zu machen, ist immer mit obiger Meldung abgebrochen. Jetzt läuft fgl_glxgears und ich bin gespannt, wie et läuft...

THX!!!

T

[EDIT]: et läuft echt gut! Hab kurz reingeschaut und es sieht wirklich gut und flüssig aus. Bei 1024*768 habe ich ca. 17fps...

----------

## Blackdream

Die Laptop karten werden doch auf von agp aus angesprochen oder?

also bei ein paar leuten kam es zu den crashes weil sie agp 8x hatten, die stellten dann um auf 4x dann ging es

----------

## Gibheer

wurde fuer das Freezeproblem schon eine Loesung gefunden?

Ich habe alles moegliche ausprobiert und trotzdem friert mein X immer ein

----------

## theche

 *Radi wrote:*   

> @theche:
> 
> schau mal unter 
> 
> http://www.ati.com/support/infobase/4687.html

 

supi das wars. danke. jetzt bleibt der rechner nur stehen wenn ich UT verlassen  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## machinesoul

Hallo Raistlin, ich bin stark an deiner xorg.conf interressiert, da ich die gleiche Grafikkarte habe und schon am verzweifeln bin...

Mfg

machinesoul

----------

## Raistlin

hi machinesoul,

ich werde sie morgen hier posten.

Vielleich kannst Du in der Zwischenzeit Dein Problem schildern; eventuell finden wir die Lösung auch so  :Smile: 

Gruss, R.

----------

## machinesoul

Hi,

mein problem ist, dass der Treiber zwar im 2D-Betrieb funktioniert aber für OpenGL werden blos die Mesa Treiber benutzt. 

Ich hab vorher die alten Treiber unmerged und nach dem installieren auch das opengl-update ati ausgeführt. Das hab ich zum einen mit der alten xorg.conf gemacht und zum anderen mit der von fglrxconfig neu erstellten.

Ich benutze aber noch den kernel 2.6.7, kann es daran liegen das ich keine OpenGL-Unterstützung bekome?

----------

## machinesoul

Hi, 

also bei mir hat sich das problem gerade gelöst  :Very Happy:  ... hatte vergessen den dri-support aus dem kernel zu nehmen und agpgart als modul zu compilieren    :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

trotzdem danke

machinesoul

----------

## Raistlin

Super  :Smile:  das freut mich! Viel Spass mit 3D  :Cool: 

Gruss, R.

----------

